# Feeding "beans" to goats??



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a general question...would any of the dried beans like navy,pinto and black eyed peas be ok for a goat to eat? I had a couple bags given to me and hubby is disliking the black eyed peas...they have been soaked so they are not hard but not mush ...would it hurt my goats to try them? Would it be anything like soybeans in nutrition?


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Soybeans aren't really beans, they're legumes.

Navy, Pinto and BEP are real beans. They should be fine, mine love lima and green. Just don't give to many, might make then gassy.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I've feed beans to are sheep don't think it will hurt a goat. Whole hard beans can break a tooth. We used to grained them up in a coffee grind. Being that you soak them it should be fine. Shelly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!! I was wandering about the gas thing..I know my dog got into the bucket and now I have to deal with that...LOL.As long as they eat them it shouldn't hurt them ...didn't try them on them yet as I was waiting for a reply or two.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah the beans like that will be fine.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

a browsing breeder tha i used to work for would buy lima and BEP by the ton and everyday feed that to her goats, guess they are high in selenium? but she has been doing it for long time and she has never had a problem!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the ok on the Black eyed peas....Well NONE of my goats ate them!! They turned their noses at them....imagine that! Picky little critters they are! My dogs ate them...as well as the stray cats that have been hanging around but not my goaties!


----------

